
Show HN: Decentralized Graph Database for Node.js and Browsers - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun
======
chewxy
/r/programming transhed this entire implementation real bad...

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/57psx6/gun_a_r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/57psx6/gun_a_realtime_decentralized_offlinefirst_graph/))

I'd like to read some of amark's replies to these criticisms

~~~
anchpop
Wow, he is really getting destroyed in there. I feel bad for him

~~~
sotojuan
Welcome to /r/programming, where anything JavaScript related gets passionately
hated on.

------
anilgulecha
@marknadal is PTSD released someplace?

~~~
marknadal
Yeah, the tech talk is here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEqH-
oZ4UXI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEqH-oZ4UXI) and the links/slides/URLs
are in the description. :)

What do you plan on testing?

